# Descaling tankless water heaters



## Tbaker (Jan 22, 2012)

Was talking to one of my colleagues this morning and our views seem to differ when it comes to descaling tankless heaters if they have a water softener. Everything I've seen in warranty info says it has to be done once a year to be covered but it doesn't mention anything about having a water softener. Should they descale less frequently if they have a softener or keep it at once a year?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Tankless should be serviced every year, along with the softener..


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

CTs2p2 said:


> Tankless should be serviced every year, along with the softener..


How do you service a water softener? It cleans itself every couple of days. Maybe the brine tank needs a cleaning out once in awhile, but it depends on the grade of salt used, and how dirty it is. 

As for the tankless I would like to know how others determine when it needs descaling. I called Navien tech support and they were vague, except to say as needed recommend once a year.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Indie said:


> How do you service a water softener? It cleans itself every couple of days. Maybe the brine tank needs a cleaning out once in awhile, but it depends on the grade of salt used, and how dirty it is.
> 
> As for the tankless I would like to know how others determine when it needs descaling. I called Navien tech support and they were vague, except to say as needed recommend once a year.


Servicing a softener includes cleaning/replacing the screen and injector(s). Checking to verify all settings are correct, all cycles are working properly, checking the brine tank float, cleaning the brine tank (the quality of the salt has gotten progressively worse within the past few years).

Softeners needs yearly service.

Most tankless manufactures recommend once a year. I personally use vinegar and it works well. I have heard of people using CLR or sizzle but I would not feel comfortable putting that through a domestic water system no matter how much time is spent flushing everything after.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Pump white vinegar through the tankless heater for about 30 minutes, then flush with water, do this once a year and document.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

AWWGH said:


> Servicing a softener includes cleaning/replacing the screen and injector(s). Checking to verify all settings are correct, all cycles are working properly, checking the brine tank float, cleaning the brine tank (the quality of the salt has gotten progressively worse within the past few years).
> 
> Softeners needs yearly service.
> 
> Most tankless manufactures recommend once a year. I personally use vinegar and it works well. I have heard of people using CLR or sizzle but I would not feel comfortable putting that through a domestic water system no matter how much time is spent flushing everything after.


Ther is a product called calci free, it works awesome, iv used it alot of times it's biogradble I won't harm any think, and it's stronger then vinegar


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

shlomy81 said:


> Ther is a product called calci free, it works awesome, iv used it alot of times it's biogradble I won't harm any think, and it's stronger then vinegar


If customers see you using any kind of chemical they will blame you for anything from headaches to upset stomaches. Vinegar is edible so they cant blame you for anything.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

shlomy81 said:


> Ther is a product called calci free, it works awesome, iv used it alot of times it's biogradble I won't harm any think, and it's stronger then vinegar


We use Calci free also its a good product , after you see all the crap that it breaks loose you will be a believer.I have never used vinegar does it really work?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think most manufacturers recommend once a year but attention to each individual install is warranted. If the home has particularly low quality water then more often might be needed. 

I have seen a couple of homes where it was justified to do it every three months. (they refused to consider water conditioning equipment)


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

shlomy81 said:


> Ther is a product called calci free, it works awesome, iv used it alot of times it's biogradble I won't harm any think, and it's stronger then vinegar


And who are you?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> We use Calci free also its a good product , after you see all the crap that it breaks loose you will be a believer.I have never used vinegar does it really work?


All we use is vinegar. We used some chemical stuff before, I threw it away when I saw what it did to the fittings on the hoses.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Vinegar works great!


----------



## mtl723 (Mar 31, 2012)

Vinegar is awesome for tankless. If you ever had to service a tankless water heater and had to call in for warranty most of the time the first question asked is when was the last time it was serviced with a clean and check. Then the answer is usually sorry it was done once a year so warranty is void. Depending on where you live they will say every 6 months due to hard water. VINEGAR IS AWESOME FOR TANKLESS


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Vinegar flush for about 45min once a year, works great! Plus all the reps I know say vinegar. I wouldn't risk doing it with anything else. I don't wanna be responsible for anything that might go wrong...


----------

